

VisitorVille: SimCity meets Web Analytics - paraschopra
http://www.visitorville.com/

======
tariq
i've installed and used it in a few years ago at a previous organization. it's
alot of eye candy and nothing more. very limiting in terms of analytics
(you're better off with google's offering). if i recall correctly we dropped
it shortly after signing up.

despite it's shortcomings it's kinda fun to watch for awhile if you have
significant traffic.

------
adelevie
Is this real?!

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, apparently they have been covered on Wired, PC Mag and other high profile
blogs (way back in 2003)

